# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبار العالميه الاثنين 19/1/2015

## yassirali66

*                                     بتوقيت الإمارات "غرينتش +4"

                                     أبرز المباريات العربية والعالمية اليوم الإثنين

  
                                             الإمارات والبحرين                                          



                                         الإثنين 19 يناير 2015 / 09:17
 

                                                                              تبحث الإمارات عن حسم صدارة  المجموعة الثالثة في كأس آسيا والابتعاد عن اليابان في ربع نهائي كأس آسيا  2015، إذ يملك "الأبيض" فرصتين عندما يواجه إيران اليوم الإثنين بضمان  المركز الأول بالفوز أو التعادل، ويلعب قطر مع البحرين في مباراة شرفية،  أما كأس أفريقيا تنطلق مواجهات مجموعة الموت بمباراتي غانا مع السنغال،  والجزائر مع جنوب أفريقيا.

                                                                                                              وفيما يلي أبرز مباريات اليوم الإثنين 19 يناير (كانون الثاني):

كأس آسيا 

 13:00
الإمارات 
× 
إيران 

 13:00
قطر 
× 
البحرين 

 كأس أفريقيا

 20:00
غانا 
× 
السنغال 

 23:00
الجزائر 
× 
جنوب أفريقيا 

 الدوري الإنجليزي

 00:00
إيفرتون 
× 
وست بروميتش 




*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     النابودة أكد الخبر في 14 يناير 

                                     الأهلي السعودي يتعاقد مع أوزفالدو حتى 2018 رسمياً 

  
                                             البرازيلي أوزفالدو إلى الأهلي السعودي
أعلن الأهلي السعودي لكرة القدم،  تعاقده مع البرازيلي أوزفالدو فيليو، قادماً من ساو باولو اليوم الأحد،  ليواصل تدعيم صفوفه استعداداً لاستئناف الموسم المحلي.



 
                                                                                                              وقال  المركز الإعلامي للأهلي في بيان، إن إدارة النادي استكملت التعاقد مع  أوزفالدو لمدة ثلاث سنوات وحتى 2018 بعد "اتفاق الأطراف الأربعة وهي ساو  باولو والأهلي الإماراتي والأهلي السعودي واللاعب".

وتعاقد الأهلي الإماراتي مع أوزفالدو منذ نحو ست سنوات لكن أعاره بعد ذلك  لأكثر من فريق قبل أن ينتقل إلى ساو باولو مع استمرار امتلاك أهلي دبي لحصة  من ملكيته.

وأضاف الأهلي السعودي أن أوزفالدو سيصل إلى أبوظبي بعد استكمال إجراءات  سفره وسيخضع هناك للكشف الطبي قبل توقيع العقد النهائي والانضمام لمعسكر  الفريق الأول المقام حالياً في العين.

وسيقيد أوزفالدو في تشكيلة الأهلي بدلاً من الهولندي مصطفى الكبير وبعد  أيام من عودة البرازيلي برونو سيزار إلى صفوف الفريق السعودي الذي يملك  أيضاً السوري عمر السومة والمصري محمد عبد الشافي.

وسبق لأوزفالدو (27 عاماً) الظهور مع منتخب البرازيل على المستوى الودي ويجيد التمرير بعيدى المدى والمهارة الفردية.

يذكر أن رئيس مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي عبد الله النابودة، سبق وأعلن  في  14 يناير (كانون الثاني) الجاري، عن انتقال اللاعب البرازيلي أوزفالدو إلى  الأهلي السعودي في الشهر ذاته.

وغرد النابودة على تويتر "انتقال أوزفالدو للأشقاء في أهلي جدة موضوع تم  منذ 3 أيام، تحدثت مع الأمير فهد وليس هناك مفاوضات أو مماطلة بل هناك  اتفاق تام".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     تأثروا نفسياً بسبب غيابهم

                                     لاعبو "الأخضر" يطالبون باصطحاب زوجاتهم في البطولات

  
                                             السعودية (أرشيف)                                         


                                         الإثنين 19 يناير 



                                                                              في تقرير طريف نشرته صحيفة "الشرق  الأوسط" تحت عنوان: "لاعبون سعوديون: لماذا لا ترافقنا زوجاتنا في  البطولات؟!"، كشفت الصحيفة عن أمنيات لاعبين في المنتخب السعودي في أن  ترافقهم "عائلاتهم" حينما يشاركون في بطولات تجمعية طويلة الزمن، كتلك التي  خرج من منافساتها الأخضر، "كأس أمم آسيا".

                                                                                                              وقال لاعبون للصحيفة: "مدة المعسكر  للبطولة وأيضاً أثناء جريانها تعتبر طويلة علينا، مما ينعكس سلباً على  نفسياتنا ومعنوياتنا، وخصوصاً أننا في بلد بعيد عن السعودية، ونفضل  مستقبلاً أن ترافقنا عائلاتنا، كما يحدث في كل المنتخبات العالمية الكبرى،  لنعيش أجواء أسرية ونسعد بالراحة النفسية"، سيما المتزوجين منهم الذين  يغيبون لنحو الشهر عن أطفالهم.

وأضافوا لـ"الشرق الأوسط": "ما المانع من ذلك.. المنتخبات الأوروبية  والعالمية تعمل بهذه الفكرة، وتكون خلال ترتيبات معينة ويسمح للاعبين  بمرافقة زوجاتهم وعوائلهم وأبنائهم".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     مستقبل لوغوين يتحدد في الاجتماع المقبل

                                     البوسعيدي: كأس الخليج استنزفت جهود اللاعبين قبل آسيا

  
                                             عمان وأستراليا 




أكد رئيس الاتحاد العماني لكرة  القدم خالد البوسعيدي، أن منتخب عمان لم يحقق خلال كأس آسيا النتائج  المتوقعة، وقال: "كنا نأمل أن نحقق الأفضل في هذه البطولة، وإن كانت  المجموعة التي وقع فيها المنتخب قوية ومع منتخبات على أعلى مستوى كانت  تتطلب جهداً كبيراً، وكانت نتيجتنا أمام الكويت إيجابية، على الرغم من  الحالة النفسية التي كان عليها اللاعبون قبل المباراة، بسبب الخروج المبكر  من البطولة، والتعرض لخسارتين أمام كوريا الجنوبية وأستراليا".

                                                                                                              وعن مصير المدرب الفرنسي بول لوغوين  قال البوسعيدي: "يجب أن نتعامل مع الأمر بواقعية، وأن نقيّم مشاركتنا بهدوء  ودون انفعال، والمتتبع للمنتخب العماني، يجد أن هذا المنتخب بهذه التوليفة  من اللاعبين يقدم كرة قدم جيدة، ولكن عندما نذهب إلى المحفل الآسيوي أو  المحافل الدولية، فإن الأمر يحتاج إلى جهد أكبر، وسيتم خلال اجتماع مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد المقبل بحث كافة النتائج في البطولة، ونتخذ القرار المناسب  الذي يخدم الكرة العمانية خلال المرحلة المقبلة".

وأيد خالد البوسعيدي ما تردد على لسان عدد من المدربين، بأن كأس الخليج أثر  بالسلب على مستوى المنتخبات الخليجية في البطولة، وقال: "بالفعل كأس  الخليج استنفذت جهداً كبيراً من طاقة اللاعبين، وأيضاً على المستوى الفني  والإداري، والتوقيت المتقارب بين البطولتين، وهو ما لم يخدم منتخباتنا في  كأس آسيا".

وأضاف "يجب أن يكون هناك تنسيق مع الاتحاد الآسيوي فيما يخص موعد البطولة،  وإدراجها في الروزنامة الدولية، والآسيوية بحيث لا تتعارض مع بطولات كبيرة  بهذا الحجم، ونتمنى من الاتحاد الآسيوي بخبرته الفنية، أن يقدم لكل اتحاد  مشارك كل الملاحظات الفنية، حتى يستفيد منها في المستقبل"

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بوصوله للهدف رقم 289

                                     كريستيانو يحطم الرقم القياسي لأبرز الهدافين في تاريخ ريال مدريد

  
                                             كريستيانو رونالدوكشفت تقارير صحافية إسبانية، أن  البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالد، نجح اليوم الأحد، بفضل الهدفين اللذين أحرزهما  في مرمى خيتافي في الجولة الـ 19 من الدوري المحلي في تحطيم الرقم القياسي  (288 هدفاً) لصاحب المركز الثالث في قائمة أبرز هدافي ريال مدريد عبر  تاريخه والمسجل باسم اللاعب كارلوس ألونسو سانتيانا، بعد أن أصبح رصيده 289  هدفاً.



 
                                                                                                              وسجل  رونالدو 206 أهداف في الدوري و21 في الكأس و57 في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا  وهدفين في السوبر الأوروبي وثلاثة أهداف في السوبر المحلي.

ولم يتبق أمام صاحب القميص رقم 7 سوى تحطيم رقمي ألفريدو ديستيفانو صاحب  الـ307 أهداف وراؤول غونزاليس الهداف التاريخي لريال مدريد برصيد 323 هدفاً
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     خلال فوز ريال مدريد على خيتافي

                                     أنشيلوتي: تمريرة بنزيما الأولى سر فوزنا بثلاثية

  
                                             كارلو أنشيلوتي
أثنى المدير الفني لريال مدريد  الإسباني، الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي على تمريرة الفرنسي كريم بنزيما، التي  أحرز من خلالها البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أول أهداف الفريق في مرمى  خيتافي اليوم الأحد، في المباراة التي انتهت بفوز "الملكي" 3-0.



 
                                                                                                              وأكد أنشيلوتي، في تصريحات عقب  المباراة أن جميع اللاعبين قدموا أداءً جيداً، لكن تمريرة بنزيما التي  وصفها بـ"الرائعة" كانت مفتاح المباراة، إذ كان لها تأثير غير عادي.

وأشار المدرب الإيطالي إلى أن المباراة كانت جيدة، وقال: "بشكل عام في  البداية لم نلعب بكثافة عددية لأننا لعبنا الخميس الماضي، وكنا نتحرك بشكل  بطيء، الشوط الثاني كان أكثر كثافة، الفريق لعب بذكاء".

وأشاد أنشيلوتي بأهداف كريستيانو وبيل، وقال: "كريستيانو سعيد، هدفاه جاءا  عبر اللعب الجماعي وهذا أمر جيد للغاية، كريم قدم مساعدة رائعة لكريستيانو  وقدم رودريغيز المساعدة في الهدفين الآخرين، من المؤكد أن كريسيتانو وبيل  يشكلان أهمية بالنسبة لنا في نتيجة المباراة، واجهنا مشكلات في الشوط  الأول، لكن الشوط الثاني كان أفضل بكثير".

وأشار أنشيلوتي إلى أن الضربة التي تعرض لها بيل في كاحله بنهاية المباراة لا تشكل أي مشكلة، مبرزاً أنه في حالة بدنية جيدة للغاية.

ومن جانبه أكد بنزيما أن ريال مدريد فريق كبير قادر على الفوز بكل شيء،  وهدفه التتويج بالدوري المحلي ودوري أبطال أوروبا، مبرزاً سهولة التفاهم مع  رونالدو.

وصرح بنزيما عقب اللقاء "لعب خيتافي بشكل جيد للغاية وأغلق المساحات في  الخلف وعانينا لافتتاح التسجيل، كان من الهام تحقيق الفوز بعد إقصائنا من  كأس الملك على يد أتلتيكو، سنفتقد لكأس الملك لكن الآن، لدينا أسبوع للراحة  والإعداد بشكل جيد للمباريات والفوز".

وأضاف "نلعب مباريات كثيرة ومن الطبيعي ألا نكون بنفس المستوى دائماً، لكن  لدينا فريق كبير قادر على الفوز بكل شيء، بالنسبة لي ريال مدريد هو أفضل  فريق وسنواصل العمل بقوة رغم صعوبة المهمة، نظراً لأن المنافسين يلعبون  أمامنا بغلق خطوطهم للخلف".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بعد تلقيهما الخسارة في أول مباراتيين

                                     كأس آسيا: قطر والبحرين في مواجهة مثيرة بحثاً عن وداع مشرف


  
                                             البحرين وقطربعد مرور نحو شهرين كاملين على  مباراتهما في بطولة كأس الخليج (خليجي 22)، يلتقي منتخبا قطر والبحرين غداً  الإثنين في مباراة لختام مسيرتهما في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول  لبطولة كأس آسيا.



 
                                                                                                              وخرج الفريقان رسمياً من دائرة  المنافسة على التأهل للدور الثاني بالبطولة قبل مباراتهما غداً، إذ خسر كل  منهما مباراتيه السابقتين في المجموعة أمام منتخبي إيران والإمارات، لتصبح  مباراتهما غداً "تحصيل حاصل".

ولم تختلف ظروف المنتخب البحريني كثيراً عما كان عليه في خليجي 22، إذ خرج  الفريق صفر اليدين من البطولة الأسيوية، لكن الفارق الوحيد أن الفريق قدم  عرضين قويين في البطولة الحالية، كما سجل هدفاً في شباك الإمارات، بينما  خرج من الدور الأول في خليجي 22 صفر اليدين دون أي فوز أو أي هدف.

وفي المقابل، اختلف الحال كثيراً بالنسبة لـ"العنابي"، إذ توج الفريق  باللقب الخليجي قبل أقل من شهرين، لكنه لم يقدم المنتظر منه في البطولة  الآسيوية الحالية، وتذيل مجموعته بدون رصيد من النقاط وبفارق الأهداف خلف  البحرين.

ورغم عدم أهمية المباراة في تحديد مصيرهما المحسوم بالبطولة، تحظى  المواجهات بين الفريقين البحريني والقطري دائماً بأهمية بالغة للفريقين،  ويضاعف من أهميتها هذه المرة رغبة كل منهما في تحقيق فوز واحد على الأقل  قبل الرحيل عن أستراليا، وذلك لحفظ ماء الوجه فقط.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بعد سقوط خيتافي على أرضه

                                     كيكي فلوريس: نافسنا قدر استطاعتنا وثلاثية الريال مستحقة

  
                                             كيكي فلوريسقال المدير الفني لخيتافي  الإسباني، كيكي سانشيز فلوريس اليوم الأحد عقب الخسارة 0-3 في الليغا، إن  فريقه نافس على قدر استطاعته، مشبهاً هدفي البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو  بالصفعتين المتتاليتين.



 
                                                                                                              وقال فلوريس: "كانت لدينا خطة  للمباراة، لعبنا بصورة جيدة لمدة 60 دقيقة، بعدها جاء الهدف الأول.. في  المرة الأولى التي تمكن فيها الريال من الانطلاق تفوق علينا، هذا الأمر سبب  لنا استياء كبير لأننا بعدها تلقينا هدفاً ثانياً، الأمر كان أشبه بصفعتين  متتاليتين".

وأضاف المدرب "تفوقنا في بعض أوقات الشوط الأول، لكن مستوى المجهود  والمقاومة انخفض لدينا، خاصة بعد الهدف الأول الذي كان حاسماً.. ريال مدريد  فريق يركض ويغير طريقة اللعب بين الأطراف ويخترق من العمق عن طريق اللمسات  المتتالية، فريق لدي كل مقومات القوة".

ووصف المدير الفني لخيتافي المجهود الذي بذله فريق بـ"العملاق"، مشيراً إلى  أن الهدف من التشكيلة التي دفع بها كان الحصول على الاستحواذ وهو الأمر  الذي "تحقق في فترات متقطعة بالمباراة".

وتحدث المدرب بالمثل عن مواجهة فريقه الأربعاء المقبل بكأس الملك أمام  فياريال، مشيراً إلى أنه لديه رغبة في تدريب اللاعبين على أفكار أكثر، لكن  ضيق الوقت يمنعه بسبب عدم وجود فاصل زمني كبير بين المبارايات.                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    ضمن الجولة الأولى للمجموعة الثالثة بكأس أفريقيا 

                                     "الخضر" و"بافانا بافانا" يلتقيان في لقاء تكسير العظام 

  
                                             منتخبا الجزائر وجنوب أفريقياعندما يلتقي المنتخب الجزائري  لكرة القدم، نظيره الجنوب أفريقي غداً الإثنين، في بطولة كأس الأمم  الأفريقية، ستكون المواجهة بينهما بمثابة اختبار للثقة ومحاولة لإثبات  الوجود مبكراً قبل مواجهة اختبارين أكثر صعوبة لكل من الفريقين.



 
                                                                                                              ويلتقي  المنتخبان الجزائري "الخضر" والجنوب أفريقي "بافانا بافانا"  في الجولة  الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم  الأفريقية المقامة حالياً بغينيا الإستوائية، في لقاء أشبه بمعركة تكسير  العظام، في محاولة لإثبات الذات.

ورغم كونها المباراة الأولى لكل من الفريقين في البطولة الحالية، يخوض  الفريقان المباراة وكأنها مواجهة نهائية نظراً لأهمية ضربة البداية، خاصة  في مجموعة بهذه القوة حيث تضم معهما منتخبي السنغال وغانا.

ويرفع الفريقان شعار "لا بديل عن الفوز" في هذه المباراة لتكون نقطة انطلاق قبل الاختبارين الغاني والسنغال في الجولتين الماضيتين.

ويخوض الفريقان المباراة بمعنويات عالية في ظل مسيرتهما في الفترة الماضية،  حيث كان المنتخب الجزائري هو الأفضل من بين المنتخبات الخمسة التي مثلت  القارة الأفريقية في بطولة كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل، وعبر الفريق الدور  الأول للبطولة، لكنه خرج من الدور الثاني (دور الـ16) بعدما خسر بصعوبة  أمام المنتخب الألماني الذي توج  بلقب البطولة.

كما عبر المنتخبان التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة الحالية بعد مسيرة رائعة في  التصفيات إضافة إلى أن منتخب الـ"بافانا بافانا" لم يخسر أي مباراة في آخر  تسع مباريات خاضها قبل البطولة، حيث حقق الفوز في خمس منها وتعادل في أربع  مباريات.

وفي ظل الأداء الراقي للفريق في المونديال البرازيلي، يحظى المنتخب  الجزائري هذه المرة بترشيحات هائلة للغاية في النسخة الثلاثين من البطولة  الأفريقية ويأمل الفريق في استغلال مستواه الرائع في الوقت الحال لإحراز  لقبه الأفريقي الثاني، بعدما توج باللقب الوحيد السابق له عندما استضافت  بلاده البطولة عام 1990، علما بأن منتخب جنوب أفريقيا لم يتوج باللقب من  قبل إلا في نسخة 1996 التي استضافتها بلاده أيضا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بعد إعلان بايرن اهتمامه به

                                     فاران يغلق الباب أمام الجميع ويؤكد بقاءه مع ريال مدريد

  
                                             رافائيل فارانأغلق مدافع ريال مدريد الإسباني،  الفرنسي رافائيل فاران الباب أمام رحيله عن النادي "الملكي"، بتأكيده على  أنه مستمر في ريال مدريد بنسبة 100%، ومذكراً بأن العقد الذي يربطه به  مستمر حتى 2020.



 
                                                                                                              وقال فاران (21 عاماً) من ملعب  كوليسيوم ألفونسو بيريز معقل خيتافي، الذي فاز عليه الريال اليوم 3-0 في  الدوري الإسباني: "أنا مستمر في ريال مدريد بنسبة 100%، سنواصل العمل مع  النادي، أنا سعيد هنا وعقدي مستمر حتى 2020 ولا أفكر في أي شيء آخر".

وأبدى نادي بايرن ميوخ اهتمامه بضم اللاعب الفرنسي إلى صفوفه، إلا أن  اللاعب باق مع ريال مدريد، وأضاف فاران "أشعر هنا بالاستقرار، عندما تتاح  لي الفرصة للعب أستمتع بها قدر الإمكان، هكذا هي كرة القدم، أعتقد أن بيبي  وراموس يشاركان فترات أطول مني، لكني عندما ألعب أحاول تقديم الأفضل  للفريق"، معرباً عن تمنيه أن يمنحه مدرب الفريق كارلو أنشيلوتي المزيد من  الدقائق للعب.

وأبرز فاران أهمية الانتصار على خيتافي، الذي منح ريال مدريد لقب بطل  الشتاء، بقوله: "هذا الانتصار هام للغاية، علينا مواصلة اللعب ونحن متصدرين  لليغا، في الشوط الأول لم ننجح في تسجيل هدف لكننا لم نستسلم وفي النهاية  حققنا انتصاراً هاماً".
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    ضمن منافسات الجولة 21

                                     الدوري الفرنسي: سان جيرمان يعوض البداية السيئة ويقتنص نقاط إيفيان

  
                                             إبراهيموفيتشعوض باريس سان جيرمان بدايته  المهتزة، وحقق انتصاره الأول في آخر 4 مباريات خاضها بالدوري الفرنسي  بتغلبه 4-2 على ضيفه إيفيان اليوم الأحد.



 
                                                                                                              وهز صانع اللعب الأرجنتيني باستوري  ومهاجم أوروغواي كافاني الشباك في الدقيقتين 74 و88، ليتقدم حامل اللقب  للمركز الثالث برصيد 41 نقطة من 21 مباراة، بفارق 4 نقاط وراء أولمبيك ليون  المتصدر الذي تعلب على لانس 2-0 أمس السبت.

وبادر إيفيان بالتسجيل عن طريق سيدريك باربوسا في الدقيقة 14، لكن ديفيد  لويز وماركو فيراتي سجلا هدفين متتاليين لباريس سان جيرمان قبل نهاية الشوط  الأول.

وتعادل إيفيان بهدف سجله مدافع الفريق المضيف غريغوري فان دير فيل بطريق  الخطأ في مرماه في الدقيقة 64، غير أن باستوري وكافاني اللذين استبعدا من  تشكيلة فريق العاصمة في آخر 3 مباريات بسبب العودة متأخرين من العطلة  الشتوية صنعا الفارق.

لكن أن هذا لم ينف البداية السيئة لباريس سان جيرمان، فبعد محاولة سيئة  لتشتيت الكرة من زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش مرر أدريان توماسون الكرة بالرأس إلى  باربوسا الذي أسكنها الشباك بهدوء بالغ مسجلاً أول أهدافه في الدوري  الفرنسي منذ انتقاله من صفوف تشيلسي.

وهز فيراتي الشباك بتسديدة جميلة في شباك بنيامين لوروا في الدقيقة 38  ليمنح التقدم لسان جيرمان، لكن إيفيان رد في الدقيقة الـ64 واستفاد من خطأ  المدافع الهولندي فان دير فيل.

وتعرض باريس سان جيرمان لصيحات غضب من مشجعيه في ملعب بارك دي فرانس قبل أن يسجل باستوري هدفه من تمريرة لوكاس العرضية.

وأضاف البديل كافاني الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني آخر الأهداف قبل دقيقتين من النهاية بتسديدة قريبة المدى بعد تمريرة من إبراهيموفيتش.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     أكد أن تغيير المدربين وراء الخسارة 

                                     ياسر القحطاني يتهم الاتحاد السعودي بالتخبط بعد الخروج من الآسيوية 

  
                                             ياسر القحطاني
تحسر ياسر القحطاني على حال منتخب  السعودية بعد خروج مبكر آخر من كأس آسيا لكرة القدم، متهماً الاتحاد  المحلي "بالتخبط" و"تشتيت" اللاعبين بكثرة تغيير المدربين بعد الخسارة أمام  أوزبكستان اليوم الأحد.



 
                                                                                                              وكانت  السعودية بطلة آسيا ثلاث مرات بحاجة للتعادل فقط، لكن أوزبكستان هزت  شباكها ثلاث مرات لتهزمها 3-1 وتتركها بخيبة أمل خسارة ثاني بطولة في أقل  من شهرين بعد الإخفاق في نهائي كأس الخليج بالرياض "خليجي 22" أمام قطر.

وأنهت السعودية المجموعة الثانية بثلاث نقاط من ثلاث مباريات بعدما خسرت للمرة السادسة في آخر سبع مباريات بالنهائيات القارية.

كما وضعت الهزيمة نهاية للوجود قصير الأمد للمدرب الروماني كوزمين أولاريو  مع المنتخب السعودي، بعدما جاء معاراً من الأهلي بطل الإمارات ليقود الفريق  في النهائيات الآسيوية فقط بعد إقالة المدرب الإسباني خوان رامون لوبيز  كارو، في نهاية نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني).

وتساءل القحطاني مهاجم الهلال المعتزل دولياً والغائب لأشهر بسبب إصابة في الركبة، عن سبب تغيير المدرب قبل كأس آسيا مباشرة.

وقال اللاعب البالغ من العمر 32 عاماً عبر تويتر: "ما يحصل من نتائج  سلبية للمنتخب السعودي يتحمله الاتحاد.. فما بني على باطل فهو باطل. ‭‭  ‬‬"مستحيل تحقيق نتائج إيجابية في ظل تخبط التخطيط".

وأضاف القحطاني الذي عمل سابقاً تحت قيادة أولاريو في العين الإماراتي حين  أعاره الهلال لموسم واحد في 2011 "سبق وأن ذكرت قبل البطولة أن كوزمين لا  يملك عصا سحرية.. لكنه سينجح في عمل فرق عن مستوى المنتخب ما قبل البطولة".

وتابع "المنتخب من تصفيات كأس آسيا إلى ما قبل النهائيات بشهر ونصف الشهر  وهو يسير على نسق وطريقة لعب واختيارات مدرب واحد وهو لوبيز (كارو) ولفترة  ليست بالقصيرة. وقبل النهائيات يتم تغيير المدرب.. لماذا لم يتم تغيير  المدرب من قبل كأس الخليج.. على الأقل يكون هناك متسع للاستعداد للنهائيات  بشكل أفضل."

وقال: "كثرة تغيير الإدارات والمدربين على المنتخب خلال ثلاث سنوات، أمر  يبين ويثبت أن السياسة الإدارية والتخطيط للمنتخب من قبل الاتحاد كان غير  صحيح".

ولم يلعب القحطاني للمنتخب السعودي منذ خاض مباراته 112 أمام الكويت في كأس الخليج 2013 بالبحرين.

وفي الهلال الذي عاد له بعد عام الإعارة للعين، لم يعد المهاجم المخضرم أساسياً بعدما تقدم عليه ناصر الشمراني في قائمة الاختيارات.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بقيادة نجم العين جيان

                                     كأس أفريقيا: غانا تواجه السنغال في بداية قوية لـ"مجموعة الموت"

  
                                             جيان يقود الحلم الغاني في أمم أفريقياعلى عكس ما كان عليه في النسخ  القليلة الماضية، لم يحظ المنتخب الغاني بترشيحات قوية قبل انطلاق فعاليات  النسخة 30 من بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حالياً في غينيا الإستوائية.



 
                                                                                                              ولكن مجرد العبور من المجموعة الثالثة  "مجموعة الموت" بالدور الأول للبطولة، سيعزز ترشيحات الفريق للمنافسة على  لقب البطولة هذه المرة خاصة وأن هذه المجموعة في حد ذاتها تمثل بطولة قوية،  إذ تضم معه منتخبات السنغال والجزائر وجنوب أفريقيا.

وعندما يلتقي منتخب "النجوم السوداء" نظيره السنغالي غداً الإثنين في  الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة، سيبحث كل منهما جاهداً عن النقاط  الثلاث التي تدعم فرصه للعبور من هذه المجموعة القوية، أملاً في أن تكون  الخطوة الأولى نحو إنهاء حالة الجدب التي أصابت الفريقين في البطولات  الأفريقية عبر سنوات طويلة.

وكان المنتخب الغاني أول فريق في القارة الأفريقية يتوج بلقب البطولة 3  مرات، لكنه لم يصعد لمنصة التتويج منذ أن أحرز لقبه الثالث في نسخة 1982،  فيما كان أفضل إنجاز للمنتخب السنغالي هو الفوز بالمركز الثاني في نسخة  2002 بعد الهزيمة من الكاميرون في النهائي.

لكن مباراة الغد ستشهد مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين فريقين من بين 3  منتخبات أفريقية وصلت لدور ربع النهائي في بطولات كأس العالم، إذ كان  المنتخب الكاميروني أول فريق أفريقي حقق هذا الإنجاز في 1990 بإيطاليا، ثم  تبعه المنتخب السنغالي في 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية واليابان، ثم المنتخب  الغاني في 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ووصل المنتخب الغاني إلى نهائي البطولة الأفريقية في 2010 أيضاً، لكنه خسر  أمام نظيره المصري لفارق الخبرة، وكان مرشحاً بقوة في النسختين الماضيتين  2012 و2013 لكن الحظ عانده في كل منهما.

ومع اكتساب لاعبيه للخبرة الكبيرة من خلال مشاركتهم في البطولات الأفريقية  الماضية، وفي آخر 3 نسخ من بطولات كأس العالم، يتطلع "النجوم السوداء" هذه  المرة إلى تغيير الواقع الذي لازم الفريق على مدار أكثر من 3 عقود، إذ يحلم  الفريق بإحراز اللقب القاري الرابع له.

ويدرك منتخب غانا أن مفتاح الفوز باللقب الأفريقي يكمن في الفوز بمباراة  الغد، لما يشكله هذا الفوز من حافز قوي للفريق على مواصلة النجاح.

لكن الفريق الغاني سيواجه غداً اختباراً في غاية الصعوبة أمام المنتخب  السنغالي، الذي يتمتع بأكثر من نقطة قوة واضحة في مقدمتها الهجوم الرائع  للفريق بقيادة الثلاثي بابيس سيسيه ومام بيرام ضيوف ووموسى سو، إضافة لتألق  ساديو ماني نجم ساوثامبتون الإنجليزي وإن كانت مشاركته في مباراة الغد ما  زالت غير محسومة في ظل معاناته من الإصابة في الفترة الماضية.

كما يحظى الفريق هذه المرة بقيادة فنية رائعة تحت إشراف المدرب الفرنسي  آلان غيريس، الذي يسعى لاستعادة أمجاد الفريق التي تحققت تحت قيادة مواطنه  الراحل برونو ميتسو الذي قاد الفريق لدور الثمانية بمونديال 2002 ولنهائي  البطولة الأفريقية في نفس العام.                                     
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب على الوجبة العالمية الدسمة
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*تسلم ياسر ابوعلي
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يا هو ده الكلام يا ابوعلى وجبة دسمة نتمنى الاستمرار فيها ودعمها يوميا بالجديد وخاصة اخبار الانتقالات
                                                                       وتقبل التقدير 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيك يا حبيب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

يا هو ده الكلام يا ابوعلى وجبة دسمة نتمنى الاستمرار فيها ودعمها يوميا بالجديد وخاصة اخبار الانتقالات
                                                                       وتقبل التقدير 




كان يتميز ويبرع فيها شيخ طارق
وكان اخبار المريخ انذاك يقدمها الرائع ايهاب
زمن جميل والله
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*رائع يا أبو علي 
*

----------

